# Next step to training pack goats



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

My goats are 3 months old and know simple commands such as no and come, but nothing further and i am curious about the next commands to teach and what my next steps as a trainer are. And also what commands should be taught.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I like "back" to make them back away from the gate or me if I'm trimming another goats hoof or something. Then I work on "stay" when I am teaching them to lead. It is very nice to lead them up to the gear pile and tell them to stay and have them stand there while you saddle and grab gear. Once they get big enough to load in the pickup we teach the "load up" command to tell them when I want them to jump into the back of the truck.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Other then a call or sound to make them come to you, I dont know you actually need any commands. Although smart and able to learn, most goats are just to curious to be "commanded"  On our hike with Tony at the rendy, he used a soft almost bird like whistle that seemed to work very well. Id guess as a hunter, this sort of call works very well. I tend to say "boys" alot with mine but have started focusing on getting them used to their names first. Will work my come command to come in after and then use "good boys" as their praise. But as this will be my first year training past the basic stage, I am guessing Ill learn as they learn and it will just work itself out.


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks!  those are some good ideas


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

I whistle when i am trying to get my goats to come, and it works also, but when teaching them "stay" what is the best way to do it? I am having a hard time because my goats just follow me wherever and dont like being more then 5 feet away...


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

These are not verbal commands, but you could start to teach them how to walk on a leash, how to walk BEHIND you and how to stand quietly while tied. 
There is a lot of info available how to teach these behaviours or we could tell you how to do it from here if you are ready for the next step. 
Good Luck!


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks  i went for my first walk with one of my goats yesterday and it was very successful, he fought the lead at first but eventually learned to move with it. i have him little treats if he was struggling and a big treat at the end. I still have to try posting him, however is it a bad idea to be working on multiple things at once?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't find that teaching multiple tasks is negative in any way. So long as you keep your harder lessons (the ones that require the goat to think a bit) down to about 15 minutes a pop, you should be just fine. You can spend 15 minutes working on "stand" in the morning time, 15 minutes working on "back" in the afternoon and then spend an hour working on leash walking at night. 
You may also want to consider introducing them to water now while they are young. They will not get overloaded if you work a lot with them....they will just be used to being worked with and introduced to new things. That is actually a GOOD thing.


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks! I started post training yesterday and it went well, i have done a few walks but am starting to do lead training everyday. I spent 15 minutes on back like you said, and am trying stay but its not going over well, I have been saying stay, then baking a few feet away, but he just follows me, so im a little stuck there, but other then that They are catching on fast!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Stay (or stand) was easier for me to train with a helper. One person to give the command and back up, and the other person to encourage him to actually stay put (by a gentle tug on the leash as soon as he tried to follow). After a few times at it....they figure it out and you will not need the second person and you can start moving further away while they still are on the stay or stand command.


----------

